# Come back for the french girl ;)



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

It's funny ... I remember this forum when I was study physics (I'll have an exam tomorrow ...). Why ? I don't know ! But ... HELLO ! I come back 

This was my last introduction !

http://www.horseforum.com/meet-community/lost-little-french-says-hello-35457/

And ... my andalusian, Hizan, become ... white !

Have a look :


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Bienvenue! Je suis une americaine, mais j'ai des grands-parents Francais. Je parle Francais, mais ne parle pas tres bien. Et je ne peux pas faire les accents (circonflexe, etc.) avec mon ordinateur (sorry! I don't know the word for the keyboard!). 

Votre cheval est magnifique!! Et l'image... J'ai d'envie!


----------



## stephnello (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow Sha here you are too!! C'est marrant comme on se retrouve, je me disais tiens cette photo me semble familière, bah oui!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome back. The only thing I can say in French is Bonjour! and Je deteste my school


----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks you everybody 

Serafina, je ne sais pas si tu parles bien français, mais tu écris bien en tout cas ! (lol) Merci beaucoup pour la photo, et mon cheval, je lui dirais ... il sera content de savoir qu'une américaine le trouve beau !

Stephnello, tu es du forum chevalmag, c'est ça ? WOW, trop bien ^^

Phantomstallion, bonjour à toi !
French is a verry difficult langage ... so I understand that you only know how to say hello :lol:


----------



## stephnello (Mar 31, 2011)

Non non aude et etoile, on s'extasiait sur tes photos et je viens souvent voir ton blog, même si je n'y dis rien!

I think we are very lucky to have been born French because we must learn languages that are supposed to be easier than ours!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Lucky things!!! I chose German and Spanish for my languages. Never French!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Wow he is handsome!


----------

